# Serious Cigar Holiday Party Loot



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

For those of you who didn't have the opportunity to show up to the Serious Cigar Holiday Party, Hosted by CAO...

Well, do your best to make it next year.

I'm still re-org'ing the Fridgedor, but wanted to show y'all the specials and what all was offered up..

I'll not go thorugh the offer all over again as it's been posted several places already...

Here's just a visual...and it filled half the trunk..

I bought five boxes and got all this STUFF!

I think what I was most excited about were the unreleased cigars CAO offered, on Stogies advice I lit up the Columbian and WOW, I really liked it. Smooth and Creamy, mild yet full of flavor...a great starter smoke for the party!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn thats awesome! Those 5 packs look sweet, the escaparates look interesting! Nice pick ups!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Are you freaking kidding me! HOLY SHEEET! What an amazing haul! Wish I could have been there! Extremely jealous! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

yes yes, we missed all the fun, rub it in why don't you....


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

genettim said:


> yes yes, we missed all the fun, rub it in why don't you....


Laugh...

It's true, everything's bigger in Texas...including the generosity of our B&M's and visiting Manufacturers


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:mumbles: again...wish i knew about it. definitely woulda been there. hey Mike (genettim) you need to hurry and get your butt back to garrison so we can start rolling out to the local herfs 'n such :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You lucky bastige :lol: Great pickup!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a whole lotta CAO! Nice haul there bro.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, Jeff helped clean them out! They were handing out I.O.U.'s before the party was over! Good job man! We all had a blast!!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> :mumbles: again...wish i knew about it. definitely woulda been there. hey Mike (genettim) you need to hurry and get your butt back to garrison so we can start rolling out to the local herfs 'n such :lol:


Sorry to hear ya didn't get wind...we would have loved to had ya there


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Now if y'all hadn't seen the cX2 humi's...they are pretty frickin awesome...

Here's a closeup...










And yes, it does have smokes in it this quickly...I'm outta room for singles...*laugh* I picked up the CigarOasis Ultra, and I think I"ll be gettinjg one or two more...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Jealous-----------Nice pic's....Is that a CAO travel Humi?...UUUUMMMMMMM GOOOOOOODDDD!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sweet pickup Im gonna have to try those Americas soon alot of you guys on here keep picking them up.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

ooohhh, cubist ash tray

very nice smokes too


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one party I wish I could have been at!!! I to am going to have to try the America I have been hearing great things about it and still havent had one.


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

for anyone interested mccoys will be doing a cao event on the 29th. the deals will be almost as good .hats off to ron and cao looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> :mumbles: again...wish i knew about it. definitely woulda been there. hey Mike (genettim) you need to hurry and get your butt back to garrison so we can start rolling out to the local herfs 'n such :lol:


I know I know I know, I'll be there by Saturday night...


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> for anyone interested mccoys will be doing a cao event on the 29th. the deals will be almost as good .hats off to ron and cao looks like a great time was had by all.


January 29th? As in a Tuesday night? If it wasn't for the 4 hour drive and 6 AM formation the next morning, I'd be dragging Milton out there for that one for sure.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tell me that's not the CAO poker set/travel humi! I am jealous. Dude that is an awesome pickup. 

(I figure that's about my total budget for cigars for my entire year so congrats on passing that up in one day LOL)


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I new this would be an awesome event. Glad to see some pictures. Thanks for sharing your haul. Flint


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang thats freakin sweet, enjoy those!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! I am way beyond jealous. Those Brazilias & MX2's look incredible and the humis are sweet! One helluva pick-up!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

all those smokes and not one cx2? what were you thinking? the cx2s are the reason to smoke a cao.


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

AWESOME haul. I still like a bunch of the CAO stuff.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> all those smokes and not one cx2? what were you thinking? the cx2s are the reason to smoke a cao.


See, and I prefer the five boxes I got to the cX2's...

Maybe I just got a bad one, I'll see about ordering a fiver and see if I change my mind...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeff your going to love that Cx2 humidor, I have one just like it and love it! They really did have awesome deals and I'm glad to see somebody I know get in on it!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Jeff your going to love that Cx2 humidor, I have one just like it and love it! They really did have awesome deals and I'm glad to see somebody I know get in on it!


Hell I already love it, right now it's holding a bunch of Napalm cigars...LOL, started running out of room...*lol*

I'm re-arranging to make a wee bit more room here...


----------



## MAD MADURO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice Cigar haul, dude. I had a great raffle haul, myself. Hell of a night for everyone. Glad that a lot of the SC regulars won prizes through the night.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job Jeff. That's a lot o stuff there!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

nice pick ups


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the Support Jeff!! Enjoy everything!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha. Looks like you're ready to open your own store there. It's all so pretty! Nice pick up.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheeze!


----------

